# Dog food? help gaining weight on dog?



## Jhonalid1 (May 2, 2012)

For my first question, Id like to know a little more as to what im feeding/should be feeding my dogs. I recently found out that pedergry dog food iv been feeding my dogs isnt actually as good food as I thought. Considering im in the uk, whats the best canned dog food I can be feeding my dogs?

Now for my next question. My pointer has started to gradualy lose weight. It hasnt been server and I didnt even realise untill someone told me he looks a bit skinny. The breed is known to be on the slim side of th ings, but Im starting to notice more and more. Iv only tried methods like less walking, more food and a combo of both but I dont feel its working. Is there anything I could feed him that will let him gain a little more weight? Iv gone to the vets and the methods they have suggested isnt working. Hes on a regular deworming rutine, has no other health problems and is checked by the vet often.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

First Pedigree is awful food - why do you want to feed wet food?

Depending on your budget Skinners is a very good dry food.

I feed Acana which is also very good, but slightly more expensive.

If you want to feed wet food though, I'm afraid I can't help there, but Which Dog Food.co.uk this link is very useful though.

Also, for gaining weight, tripe is very good - although smelly, but you could up the intake of the food or try raw eggs (I think). If you search weight gain for dogs there are some threads on it.

Although, I wouldn't reduce his exercise, you'll just get a bored dog.

How much weight has he lost and also what age is he? As through the teenage stage they do thin out a bit...

Hope this has helped


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

You're right in saying Pedigree is a bad food - it's one of the worst infact!

If you are wanting to feed a wet food you could look at Naturediet, it's in plastic trays rather than tins but is a very good quality food with a high meat content. Or anything else 'green' from this list - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html

Adding a bit of dry food to the wet will help add a bit more bulk and help get the weight on him a bit easier - try to choose one with high meat and little/no grain - as grains are next to useless to dogs and they get almost no nutrition from them. Anything 'green' from here would be a fab choice - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html Just feed half the RDA of each the dry and wet food for the weight your dog should be (not what he is now), or adjust accordingly.

Feeding little and often - so 4 or 5 small meals a day - is the best way to put weight on, and supplementing the diet with raw green tripe or raw lamb/beef mince is good for building them up - an extra meal before bed as a 'supper' maybe. Raw eggs, as suggested by WhippetyAmey, are a great treat for dogs, but won't help with weight gain I'm afraid.

Adding puppy milk (lactol) to a couple of feeds a day is a good idea if there is alot of weight needing to be gained, and is useful for sneaking extra calories and energy into dogs who are reluctant to eat increased food portions.

Reducing exercise is not necessary and is unfair on the dog.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

WhippetyAmey said:


> First Pedigree is awful food - why do you want to feed wet food?
> 
> Depending on your budget Skinners is a very good dry food.
> 
> ...


Why would you not want to feed a wet food?

Kibble is about as unnatural a diet as it gets for a dog. I'm not anti kibble as such. Acana is an excellent kibble but A while back Bailey threw up a fully formed. Undigested kibble a full 9 hours after eating it. For an animal who's digestive system can deal with raw bones in a few hours to have bad zero effect on a after 9 hours is shocking.

OP. You won't find better than wainwrights or nature diet. Both available at pets at home. Wainwrights is 12 for about £8-9


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

For weight gain many people recommend making satin balls. Here's the recipe.

Satin Balls - The Original Recipe

10 pounds hamburger meat [the cheapest kind]
1 lg. box of Total cereal
1 lg. box oatmeal
1 jar of wheat germ
1 1/4 cup veg oil
1 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
10 raw eggs AND shells
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
pinch of salt

Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf.
Divide into 10 quart freezer bags and freeze.
Thaw as needed and feed raw!

And a variation of this recipe
Satin Balls :

Cheap hamburger meat [high fat content}
Lg box of Total Cereal
Lg box of uncooked oatmeal
1 jar of Wheat Germ
1 1/4 cup of veg oil
1 1/4 cup of unflavored molasses
10 eggs
10 pks of unflavored gelatin
Garlic to Taste
1 cup of flaxseed...ground up.
2 scoops of Source/Kelp

Hope this is of use.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Lyceum said:


> Why would you not want to feed a wet food?
> 
> Kibble is about as unnatural a diet as it gets for a dog. I'm not anti kibble as such. Acana is an excellent kibble but A while back Bailey threw up a fully formed. Undigested kibble a full 9 hours after eating it. For an animal who's digestive system can deal with raw bones in a few hours to have bad zero effect on a after 9 hours is shocking.
> 
> OP. You won't find better than wainwrights or nature diet. Both available at pets at home. Wainwrights is 12 for about £8-9


Hiya no, I didn't mean it like that - I meant why, as in curious, not accusing! I think it just came out wrong!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Hiya no, I didn't mean it like that - I meant why, as in curious, not accusing! I think it just came out wrong!


Sorry Hun, misunderstanding then.

Ps Merlin is absolutely gorgeous. He's absolutely in my 'to steal' list lol.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Lyceum said:


> Sorry Hun, misunderstanding then.
> 
> Ps Merlin is absolutely gorgeous. He's absolutely in my 'to steal' list lol.


That's alright  it was my fault as I was tired so wasn't making much sense!

Awh thank you :001_wub:


----------

